# Jig and pig line help!!



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

So I'm really getting the hang of the infamous "jig and pig" and love fishing this style for big bass. The problem I am running into is that the line I am using isn't very abrasion resistant (Trilene XL) and when a good fish picks up the jig and starts to pull I pull back and lose my jig. I was just wondering what everyone uses for this type of fishing.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

17 lb Bass Pro XPS fluorocarbon for me.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Braid with a 2 to 3 feet mono or fluoro leader.


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

Straight braid, 50-65lb test. No leader.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

17-25# Trilene 100% Fluorocarbon...


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

30# test Spiderwire Stealth (camo color) with no leader.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Bassnpro1 said:


> 17 lb Bass Pro XPS fluorocarbon for me.


Maybe you'll have to give me some tips or something because I have 17lb XPS on my flipping rod right now and I can't stand it. I think I'll be much more comfortable with about 12lb P-Line. I fished about a week with 8lb P-line and loved the feel... just need a few extra pounds for insurance.


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

The line you use is fine, it just requires a lot of line retying. If i'm fishing in the reservoirs i retie all the time. Just look at the line closely every other cast, you'll know when it needs retied. Or like they said above....braid, or my favorite berkley fireline. Read up on flourocarban before you get it.....i'm loosing my confidence with it. I now only use flouro for leaders in clear water. There is a really good read on this websight about flourocarbon. I mean if you really think about it, regular mono has been around for a very long time and there have been gigantic bass caught with mono. Hope this helped.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

i use strait 30 lb spiderwire on my baitcasters and 12lb fireline on my spining rods i use both to throw jigs and have never had a problem


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

I usually use 17lb. Trilene 100% fluoro. If visibility is low, or deep jigging, I'll use 65lb Fireline Braid with maybe 18" of fluoro. I don't always use the fluoro, just depends on what mood I'm in I guess. It can be a pain because it'll get torn up on occasion when the braid wouldn't, so I'll really only go to the leader if I think line vis is slowing down the bite.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

65 lb Power- Pro


----------



## OhioBass12 (Apr 14, 2008)

I've tried many different lines and out of all of them I think Gamma Edge fluorocarbon is the strongest most abrasion resistant line out there. I use the 20 lb line for flipping and pitching heavy brush and timber and the 16 lb line for casting jigs in less thick cover such as rocks or weeds.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

bgrapala said:


> So I'm really getting the hang of the infamous "jig and pig" and love fishing this style for big bass. The problem I am running into is that the line I am using isn't very abrasion resistant (Trilene XL) and when a good fish picks up the jig and starts to pull I pull back and lose my jig. I was just wondering what everyone uses for this type of fishing.



Stren Sonic Braid... The 40lb. test is the equivalent of 10lb. monofilament. If you are fishing gin clear water, then I recommend fluorocarbon line. Don't *****-foot around with light line either. After all, when pitchin' the JignPig, you're hunting for the big girls. You can't yank a giant out of heavy cover bringing the weak stuff. Go big or stay home!
Oh, and another thing... Use a polymer knot on your JignPig.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

definately agree with the polymer knot but not a big fan of the braid, too visible, here in ohio we have finicky bass especially in the lakes and a big cable coming from what they think might be a meal will definately scare them away. if you dont have the money or gear to switch back and forth from braid to heavy mono according to the weather i would suggest flourocarbon. its kind of the best of both worlds. i use 20lb berkley vanish on my flipping stick which is very abrasive resistant and has low stretch but it also is nearly invisible under the water. just my opinion


----------



## Paul W (Apr 12, 2009)

Braid is obviously the best stuff if you are going to be fishing around big chunk rock, thick brush, or anything else that will scuff your line. I really like the Sufix braid the best. If you are going the mono route, I love the Sufix Camo for jig fishing. It has moderate stiffness, and very good abrasion resistance. Yo Zuri Hybrid in green would be my second choice. Those are the only 2 monos I fish...good luck on the water!

Paul W


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Braid or Flouro.

Braid sucks around rocks and Flouro is supposed to be good around rocks. Havent tested flouro on rocks yet but it holds true for braid.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Fluoro is not as abrasive resistant as they are advertised to be. For abrasion resistant, mono really outshines fluoro, especially Berkley Big Game mono. I normally fish around a lot of stumps and brushes and the fluoro will actually fray. With mono, I have never had issues like this. Now I only use fluoro leaders if I am fishing in open or deep water.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

15lb Seagur Fluorocarbon havent had any problems...


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

no disrespect to you guys but you guys really use those heavy lb test lines. i never go any heavier than 10 or 12 lb trilene xt and have pulled some pretty big bass from some of the nastiest snags and brush piles you could imagine. i just dont think the average ohio largemouth is big enough to warrant 65 lb spiderwire. i agree with the poster who said frequent reties help. but even then i think its all in what knot your using to tie your lure. just my opinion like i said i mean no disrespect i just dont see the need for such a heavy line. i use 10 or 12 lb test trilene xt on my baitcasters and strictly 8 lb test on all my spinning rods except my ultralites i use 4 or 6 lb test. i think i can feel lite bites better with the lighter lines its just what i feel confident in.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

There is no fish in ohio you cant catch with 8-10 lb mono line.

With the exception of those big cats in the ohio, but if you finesse it enough im sure you could bring it in!


----------



## RhodeGuideService (Feb 5, 2007)

Berkley 100% Floro.......20lb.
Also, Seguar has recently come out with their new Abrasix. It is supposed to be much more abrasion resistant than the Invisix. Thus, they are discontinuing the Carbon Pro is what I have been told. I have bought a few spools of the new Abrasix and it is very nice....!!!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

you may not need heavy line all the time but braid has its moments. theres nothing more sensitive then braid, its great for carolina rigging, its great for topwater baits like frogs and zara spooks and like i said earlier i dont feel braid is good for jig fishing i do feel that heavier line is better for jig fishing. fluero is nearly invisible so why wouldnt you want to use a heavier version. maybe its just me but i feel a lot better knowing that i have 20lb line in between me and a 6 pounder thats wedged under a log rather then 12 lb line between me and that same 6 pounder. im not one to swing on the pros nuts but those guys are the best for a reason and every single one of them will fish with the maximum that they feel will still allow them to work their technique effectively. so if your drop shoting in lake erie in open water for smallies then im sure you can get away with 6lb line but when your fishing indian lake in the lilly pads or some laydowns in the ohio river, im going with the biggest line i can that the fish wont see or wont care about. whether it be 20lb fluero or 60lb braid.


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

I am with you guys with lighter line .I use 8 -12 lb myself . Trilene xt. That heavy line to me means less strikes. When I fish for small mouth I dont go over 8 lb line.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Guys I know who really know how to flip a jig, would break off 12 lb test with their hook-set!


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

I didnt see where he said anything about flipping.When I am flipping in the trees I use 17 xt. Jig & pig fishing is very versitale . Fliping ,swiming ,I fish them several different ways .Very productive !


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Papascott said:


> Guys I know who really know how to flip a jig, would break off 12 lb test with their hook-set!


and after youve snapped 20lb fireline on a hookset you start to realize that maybe heavier/stretchier line is a better option.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

It really is not about the test strength. A lot of time, guys get the heavier line braid because of its comparable size to the mono they are replacing or will use as a leader. I like to use the 65 lbs. test braid because it has a comparable diameter to 14 lbs. test mono. It is not that I will catch a fish around here that can break a 65 lbs. test line.


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

suffix braid 20lbs with a Palomar Knot no leader. best knot for braided line


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

saugeyesam said:


> no disrespect to you guys but you guys really use those heavy lb test lines. i never go any heavier than 10 or 12 lb trilene xt and have pulled some pretty big bass from some of the nastiest snags and brush piles you could imagine. i just dont think the average ohio largemouth is big enough to warrant 65 lb spiderwire. i agree with the poster who said frequent reties help. but even then i think its all in what knot your using to tie your lure. just my opinion like i said i mean no disrespect i just dont see the need for such a heavy line. i use 10 or 12 lb test trilene xt on my baitcasters and strictly 8 lb test on all my spinning rods except my ultralites i use 4 or 6 lb test. i think i can feel lite bites better with the lighter lines its just what i feel confident in.


if anyone fishes jigs in lilly pads they can back me up on this. 12 lb mono aint gonna get it done. if a fish wraps you around a pad stem its all over but the crying if your using 12 lb mono. i use braid in weeds and ill use mono in open water/ light cover or rocks. the braid blends in with the weeds anyways


----------

